# hey nicodemus, how 'bout this find...



## captbrian (Jan 4, 2008)

...my dad and i found this back in the late 80's while he was plowing the garden.  that garden had been plowed for 40+ years prior to the discovery.  it is one piece, with a few stress cracks in it.  weighs about 3-4 pounds i'd guess.  the only damage, other than the cracks, is on the head of it, and was caused by the plow.  i'll try to dig up some more info on it.  it was found in oglethorpe county.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2008)

That is UNBELIEVABLE!!! What you have there is a monolithic ax. The material looks to be steatite. The amount of time and effort spent makin` that piece with the methods the Stone Age people had is something else. The only one I have ever seen personally, was in a museum. That is a VERY RARE find. Whatever you do, don`t let anybody talk you out of that masterpiece!! Thanks for the oppurtunity to see it!


----------



## captbrian (Jan 4, 2008)

it isn't going anywhere.  what do you estimate the time period of its origination?  where can i find more info?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2008)

I want to get into one of my books in my personal library to do a little research to verify, but I`d say it is from the Late Woodland to Missisippian time period. I`ll get you up some more info on it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2008)

You can bet your boat that it was carried by a man of high status. Not everybody durin` that time had one of those beauties.


----------



## captbrian (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks for the help.  i got to spend the day with my dad today, which i don't get to do often enough.  we got out a few of my late grandfather and great-grandfather's things and i wanted to snap a few pics of the 'ax' as well.  i thought you'd like to see it!


----------



## Sixes (Jan 4, 2008)

What you have is an incredible piece of indian heritage, that piece needs in a safety deposit box or in a high quality safe.

You should seriously think about recording the exact location and details of the find and getting a COA from a respected authority. I would think a monolithic axe from Georgia would be extremely rare and documentation really helps when the piece is passed from generation to generation.

Incredible piece!  Post more pics, I'd love to see them.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 5, 2008)

That's about the coolest thing I've seen in a while!

How neat to find something like that!??!?!?


----------



## choctawlb (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome piece. Thanks for sharing it with us. There was some major time and craftsmanship invested in the production of that artifact.
Ken


----------



## swampstalker (Jan 5, 2008)

VERY NICE!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 5, 2008)

That is just toooo cool! WOW, what a find! Thanks for letting us all see it!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 5, 2008)

What part of the county did that come from?? Thats an awesome piece!!


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 5, 2008)

just think of the time that was spent way back then to fahion that piece ....way kool .I love to find old stuff like that but I have NEVER  been that blessed  .thanx capn for sharing .....


----------



## captbrian (Jan 5, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> What part of the county did that come from?? Thats an awesome piece!!



on my dad's place between hargrove lake rd and crawford-smithonia rd.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 5, 2008)

That is definitely a Monotlithic axe.  Very hard to find and very rare if unbroken.  USUALLY those are found in graves.  As stated above, don't let go of that one.  That is a rare commodity.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome find!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats.


----------



## Son (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice and very rare. I once had one made of limestone. Found broken in two pieces with the tip of the handle missing. It was found in Decatur Co. Ga near highway 84. It was plowed up. I forget who has it now, but couple years ago they emailed and ask for provenance.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 6, 2008)

wow..very nice


----------



## backyard buck (Jan 6, 2008)

Sixes said:


> What you have is an incredible piece of indian heritage, that piece needs in a safety deposit box or in a high quality safe.
> 
> You should seriously think about recording the exact location and details of the find and getting a COA from a respected authority. I would think a monolithic axe from Georgia would be extremely rare and documentation really helps when the piece is passed from generation to generation.
> 
> Incredible piece!  Post more pics, I'd love to see them.


i agree


----------



## Traditional Bowyer (Jan 6, 2008)

AWESOME!


----------



## flintdiver (Jan 7, 2008)

Sweet ! The find of many lifetimes ! It is very valuable, Nick is right. I have seen people offer truck titles for pieces like that (New trucks! )...


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Jan 7, 2008)

I wouldn't take a truck title for that if I were you.

Here's an ebay auction for a reproduction...$3500. The auction says fewer than 17 whole OR IN PEICES are in existence. You'd better find a safe place for that. I'd guess it's worth tens of thousands of dollars if not more.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MONOLITHIC-AXE-...ageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m118


Dan


----------



## gordoshawt (Jan 7, 2008)

Can I have that?


----------



## dutchman (Jan 7, 2008)

gordoshawt said:


> Can I have that?





Well, you never know 'til you ask, huh?


----------



## gordoshawt (Jan 8, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Well, you never know 'til you ask, huh?



Maybe he will feel it in his heart. (The giving it away to me, not the axe.)


----------



## pnome (Jan 8, 2008)

You should get rid of it immediately!  It's the cursed kind!   You can tell by the angle of the handle.  Clearly 'witch-doctor' fashion.    

I can take care of it for you if you like, but you can't "give" it to me, or else I'll have the curse too.  You and I can only avoid the curse if I "steal" it from you.   So just PM me your address and leave it set out on the porch tonight, I'll come get it and dispose of it properly so the curse will be gone for good.


----------



## captbrian (Jan 8, 2008)

you guys are a riot.  and have no fear, it's in a safe place, at a secure location.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 14, 2008)

wonder how many heads that ax has cracked?   Very nice find...


----------

